# My Handgun Quartet:



## HiDesertHal (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello,

Here are the 4 handguns I own, from the top:

Ruger Blackhawk .45 Colt Single Action (I reload for this one...love to shoot it!)

Ruger .22LR SemiAuto Mark II Target Pistol (Wife's personal shooter)

S&W .357 Mag/.38 Special  (My home protection gun)

Ruger .22Mag/.22LR "Single Six" (Has standard and magnum cylinders)

Wife & I shoot together at an outdoor range.  (Sometimes I'll sneak a .45 hole among the .22 holes in her target!)

_Ten-Four..._

HiDesertHal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice guns Hal!   My husband has several pistols and rifles and we get out once or twice a year in the backwoods and do some target practice for fun.  This is an online picture, but we have this S&W Model 66, .357 at home and ready for use if ever needed, so far for over 40 years we haven't had to use it for intruders and hopefully we'll never have to.







We've had this a long time, I think my husband bought it in the '70s,  nice little revolver. This is just an online photo I found that looked  similar, Smith & Wesson Chiefs 38 Special.


----------



## Trade (Jul 27, 2017)

Since were are having show and tell, here are mine. 

Ruger GP 100 .357 Magnum

Smith and Wesson Model 60 .38 Special.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

Trade said:


> Since were are having show and tell, here are mine.
> 
> Ruger GP 100 .357 Magnum
> 
> ...


Love the wood grain.


----------

